# Gestone injections - dose?



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anyone can help me regarding progesterone injections.

I'm 6 weeks pregnant after donor egg IVF. I've had some spotting so my clinic in Spain increased my progesterone to 600 mg (3 x Cyclogest pessaries) every  8 hours and I'm now on 3 x oestrogen patches ever 4 days too.

However, I'd like to ask your advice about injections. The Cyclogest, which I'm now taking rectally, gives me diarrhoea (sorry TMI!). I've asked if I can change to injections. The clinic said I could and I asked my GP to prescribe them yesterday. To be honest, it's not something they are used to. I'm going to the surgery on Friday for the nurse to show us how to inject them (DP will hopefully do them). But I'm not sure about the dose. Anyone know what the equivalent of 3 x 600 mg ever 24 hours would be in an injection? The Spanish clinic didn't seem to know either because they don't prescribe them.

BTW, does anyone know if it's possible to inject oneself? If DP's not there, will I have to see a nurse? I did all my own IVF injections, but this is meant to be intramuscular, quite painful and in your bottom  So maybe I wouldn't be able to reach!

Many thanks in advance for any ideas on this! 


Kasia


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Answered by IM.

Ruth


----------

